# New Rogers Mfg date??



## switzerusa (2 mo ago)

Hi guys... could someone please help me date this saw I just picked up?


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

No clue on the date but that’s a pretty saw for sure


----------



## switzerusa (2 mo ago)

And wondering why the foot teadle isn't staggered like all the other Rogers saws I see. I would think this pedal would help date it??


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Last century+ ago scroll sawing was a fad. Tons of ornate scroll work was created during this period. Your unit has obviously been restored and looks to be complete and operable. as an age, just as a guess, I'd say definitely pre-1920's as that about when the fractional hp motors replaced treadles. Maybe as early as 1880.


----------



## switzerusa (2 mo ago)

MadMark said:


> Last century+ ago scroll sawing was a fad. Tons of ornate scroll work was created during this period. Your unit has obviously been restored and looks to be complete and operable. as an age, just as a guess, I'd say definitely pre-1920's as that about when the fractional hp motors replaced treadles. Maybe as early as 1880.


It does work well... funny they're so hard to date


----------

